# Parlee Z4



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm considering pulling the trigger on a new Parlee Z4. I'm debating between the red or blue panel color schemes. Can I ask for opinions on which color you prefer? Thanks!


----------



## daidaidai (Dec 17, 2008)

I have the blue, looks great. On the other hand it seems there are many more accessories out there at the moment with red trimming, hence choosing red might make it easier to dress it. Cheers.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

That's exactly my dilema!
________
BUBBLER PIPE


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

I've got the red and like it. You could always go custom.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

The red colour is cool. I guess I went traditionalist by ordering the blue panel. It looks fantastic!


----------



## daidaidai (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey rubbersoul, Nice! What size, what are you using for build?


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm 6'1 so I got the Large frame. I built it up with Dura Ace 7900 and Dura ace c24 wheels.
Other mentionables include a Pro PLT stem (which I got for $15 courtesy of the hot deals forum here!), an FSA wing pro bar, Syntace P6 carbon seatpost and Look Keo 2 carbon pedals.

Still debating which computer to put on it. My previous bike had a Sigma rox 9.0 which was ok but too complicated and the HR stopped working after a few months. Considering a simple Cateye strada wireless, but am not sure whether I want / need cadence or not. Any comments are appreciated.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

I've had a number of different bike computers and have been happy with the cateye sttada wireless without cadence. I had a cadence computer for a number of years but feel pretty comfortable with estimating/ judging my cadence. I'm still looking fot a new stem though. Something relatively light, but strong.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

I tend to agree about the Cateye Strada wireless. Simple, quality design. I've been riding long enough that I should be able to find a good cadence by feel. 

As for a stem recommendation, given you have the red color scheme, I'd recommend a 3ttt AXR team stem. Aluminum with Ti bolts and a cool red color scheme to it too. Its highly reviewed.
________
LaCremo


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

That's funny because I was actually considering that model along with a Thomson x2 (which would match my seatpost). Either way I'm not in a rush.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

I like the blue panel. How is the Z4 riding for you? I have one enroute to me as I type, will be here next week.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Z4*



Weav said:


> I like the blue panel. How is the Z4 riding for you? I have one enroute to me as I type, will be here next week.



I have the blue panel Z4. I'm in love with the ride. I hope you will have the same sentiments when you get to build and ride yours. Don't forget to post pics of the frame and the finished product.


Ride safely,

Joe


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

I'll have to post a pic of mine soon. I love it!


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

santosjep said:


> I have the blue panel Z4. I'm in love with the ride. I hope you will have the same sentiments when you get to build and ride yours. Don't forget to post pics of the frame and the finished product.


Here is the new Z4. If it weren't for the Dura Ace 7800 brakes it would be a complete Force build. 3T Pro cockpit, Ritchey seatpost, SRAM S27 wheels, Cobb V-Flow Plus saddle, and Arundel sideloader on the seat tube, Arundel Sport on the down tube. I think that about sums it up. Oh yeah, and my wife says it rides superb.

Will switch out to white bar tape as soon as the black wears out.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Looking good, here's mine. Sorry for the crappy phone pics.

2010 Parlee Z4
DA 7850 wheelset, currently running Conti 4000 S tires 
Drive train Sram Red, except Sram Force FD, DA 7950 crankset and chain (I bent my Red Crankset) 
Zipp SLC2 Carbon Hanbdlebar 
Thomson seatpost and stem (2nd one, first broke)
Speedplay SS pedals
Specialized Toupe saddle
Arundel Mandible Carbon cages 
Cateye Strada computer
Yokozuna cables
Fizik bar tape


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

My Thomson x2 stem face plate broke again... (twice in two years). Looking for a replacement stem now.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

I've been having great success with Shimano Pro Vibe stems. Note that they are - 10 degrees however!


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

I have the Z4 with blue panels, Reynolds Assault wheels (the lettering is almost a perfect match with the Parlee font), a white Fizik Arione saddle, and gray bar tape that matches the gray-tone carbon fiber frame. Also Michelin Pro3 tires, white Keo carbon pedals, and Reynolds CF cages with blue lettering.

A number of people around here ride Parlees, and I much prefer the blue over the red.

Update: I just saw the new Assault wheels in a local shop yesterday - ick.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

JSWhaler said:


> Looking good, here's mine. Sorry for the crappy phone pics.
> 
> 2010 Parlee Z4
> DA 7850 wheelset, currently running Conti 4000 S tires
> ...


Nike Bike! Is that a large? How tall are you?


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Rubbersoul- Frame is a Medium Large size- I'm 5'10"


----------



## slipstream8 (Feb 24, 2011)

Have the riders of the two bikes with photos here been fitted? If so, you may want to have the steerer tubes cut so you don't have the spacers above the stem.

Nice bikes, though. I've been lusting after one with blue panels.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Haven't had a professional fit on mine. I know the bike is sized correctly but until I get a pro fit I'm not going to cut it. Might not even then because my wife and I ride the same size bikes with minor fitting adjustments and that gives us some room to play around with fit if needed. It's only 1cm so no big deal, I know it ain't "pro", even though the bar and stem both say 3T Pro on it (ha).

The upper spacer was put on because the steer tube came up past the stem and this allowed to tighten down the headset cap onto the spacer as opposed to the steer tube.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes, I was fitted and it was recommend to keep a stack due to a leg injury incase I wish to move my stem around.


----------



## slipstream8 (Feb 24, 2011)

OK. Just checking. I have 3 cm of spacers under my stem to get the fit right, so I'm not questioning your fit.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Well, after some searching I just ordered an Easton EA90 stem. One major contributor was that it is the same as my Thomson stem 110 mm and 10 degree rise.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*2 years on a Z4*

A little over two years have come and gone since I walked out of the doors of Wheelworks (MA) realizing my Parlee dream. To date, this purchase gave me one of my favorite rides. It would be a difficult choice between the Seven and the Z4 but the tides are swelling a little more towards the black and blue. I love how it fits underneath me and its responsiveness. What's not to love? It really is a great bike.

With the Z4, it made my SOMEC seem unexciting since the last time I threw my legs over my Italian dream bike (circa 2005). I admit, I died a little. Never did I expect the SOMEC dethroned at any level. So much so, the only reason why I'm keeping my Starlight now would be just for sentimental reasons. The SOMEC marked my understanding of a "good ride". This is clearly subjective. Back then it was the best I've ridden (compared to the Dogma, Dual and some Fondriests). I loved it. To explain what I mean by a "good ride" would be nebulous at best and would probably differ from each of your definitions. It's that resounding ping of a perfect golf swing, the click of a satisfying photo shoot. It's what makes you go "Ahhhhh.... this is it!" Back then, it was the Starlight. Today... the Z4.

Joe

Here's what it looks like today:


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Are any of you guys ridding a Z4 in a size L? I'm starting to wonder whether its stiff enough in the bottom bracket?


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

The Z4 in "L" rides very well, and is plenty stiff enough in the drive train. There is no noticeable flex, at least from my 180 lbs. Its not quite as stiff in the drive train as the SL3 Tarmac, but unless you are really cranking out power its doubtful you will tell much difference - though its there. More noticeable is the front end stiffness difference. The SL3 Tarmac provides a very direct feel to the road and confident handling manners that elude the Z4 and many other bikes. Its just a stiffer and more "focused" feeling front end, with zero vagueness at any speed or turn angle. Parlee resolved this on the Z5 and it also provides that super confident directness and control. Same with the drive train on the Z5. The Z5 has a different fork which likely explains at least some of the improvement. 

Having said this, the Z4 is a great bike and I am picking straws when I speak of the differences. So don't make a mountain out of a molehill. I could be very happy if the Z4 was the only bike I owned. And one could always put the new fork on it. But if I was buying new, I would go for the Z5.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey Neal, I have a Z4 Large. I'm about 185 and hear some front derailleur rub when climbing out of the saddle. I agree the front end would benefit from a taperd steerer too. Should have gotten the z5 in retrospect.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Z4 and Z5*



rubbersoul said:


> Are any of you guys ridding a Z4 in a size L? I'm starting to wonder whether its stiff enough in the bottom bracket?


Hi rubbersoul,

I test rode a on Z4 L and didn't feel any noticeable frame flex. Believe me, I was looking for it. It turned out, the ML suited my preference for riding with longer stems better. The Z4 L is plenty stiff for me (200lbs). As a satisfied/happy Scott CR1 rider, I quickly became a Z4 fan after a 35 mi ride.

The Z4 and Z5 both have very stellar ride characteristics. The ride quality is almost the same (at least for me). The difference between the two I felt on climbs. Though the Z4 is a good climber, the Z5 is more responsive especially when I get off the saddle. Both bikes are on similar set ups (same size/wheels/cockpits) just different drivetrains. The difference is incremental for a recreational rider like myself. However, they may mean the world for climbers and sprinters.

If I could only keep one of these two bikes, I probably would go for the Z4. The reason will be very subjective. It's simply because I'm happy with the build/ride quality as I am with the Z5 but it was the Z4 that raised the bar for me with carbon bikes.

Best,

Joe


----------

